# Topsail Island, NC



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Gonna be heading down for a week the begining of Sept. Any fellow OGFers been down there recently or gonna be down there about that time? I am taking the boat to gig flounder at night and rod and reel fish for reds, specks, and flounder by day. Will also do some surf fishin for blues and spanish probably.


----------



## sberickson (Aug 28, 2010)

The fishing down here is awesome in September! Great time to gig and the red's are biting really well. You should have a great trip. Let me know if can help.

Scott Erickson
Topsail Island, NC


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott...what's the scene like in Dec? I think I'm headed that way for Xmas and will need a break from Lake Harris


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

sberickson said:


> The fishing down here is awesome in September! Great time to gig and the red's are biting really well. You should have a great trip. Let me know if can help.
> 
> Scott Erickson
> Topsail Island, NC


 Thanks Scott, this will be our 4th trip down but my parents have prob been down 15 times in the last 10 or so yrs. They started comin down when my uncle moved down there. He has since moved back but we keep comin down.
I will probably shoot you a PM. While we usually get into some fish I always know we can do better. I am not so proud that I won't ask for help especially when that help is comin from a local....Thanks a bunch.

Jake Kerstetter


----------



## sberickson (Aug 28, 2010)

December the fishing is starting to slow down. Gigging can still be good. The offshore bite is usually good. A lot of guys will be grouper fishing before the season closes in January.


----------



## sberickson (Aug 28, 2010)

Here's a video recap of our fishing at Topsail Island.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

How bad is Earl gonna mess up the water rollin thru this weekend? We are gonna be comin into town on sept. 11 so hopefully things have a chance to calm down by the time we get there. I am really looking forward to a few nights out in the fanboat chasin flounder. And I actually have stocked up on some new fishin gear in anticipation of catchin some stuff on Rod and Reel.


----------



## fishing in kent (Apr 8, 2010)

King and cobia fishing is by far my favorite fishing in that area. I even prefer it to offshore. From a boat, I like to set up a kind of psuedo-pier kingfish set-up with two trebles and a circle hook holding a live blue or (optimally) large sand perch.

Aside from that, I enjoy tossing gotcha plugs at bait pools for spanish and blues, like you mentioned. Top water stuff if the action is really crazy.


Have fun. I spent a lot of my life fishing that area. It's some of the best fishing in the world for my tastes.


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

My family is going down to Topsail Island the second week of October, and Dad and I are looking into the fishing we're probably going to charter a guide for one day, but what other opportunities are available.

We probably won't trailer a boat down there, so we'll be shore bound mostly. So can anyone help us out with what kind of gear we should take and where we should be fishing? What's biting on October and how can we have some fun in the area? 

I'd appreciated any info.. looks like an awesome area.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

From what I hear the fishing in Oct is some of the best of the yr. I have never been down there then though. As far as gear a surf rod or other long rod for surf casting is handy...As far as inshore fishing any of you med to heavy freshwater gear will work for just about everything.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I stayed on Top Sail for a week in Oct of '09. There are a few piers you can fish from for like $5 for 24 hours. I saw some sharks caught, some blue fish, and a bunch of spots. We rented a house on the beach, so I bought a cheap rod and a bunch of shrimp. I'd sit on the beach, enjoying the strolling eye candy, and catch all kinds of fish. I had no idea what they were, but it was fun.


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

We usually hit TI in June, but from what I hear the best fishing is in the fall. TI is a great place because you can surf fish anywhere, as opposed to the more popular over-crowded beaches. We have always had good luck with FRESH bait shrimp. We have caught Flounder, Spots, Whiting, Blues, and many sharks, in the surf. I am not sure about fall fishing, but in June the Spanish are real close to the surf. We throw 3/4 oz Hopkins spoons in to the schooling fish and have done very well, much like White Bass fishing. You can also check out the "Fishin' Topsail" Facebook page, there is some very good up to date info there. Good luck.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a good trip. Did some surf fishing and caught blues and spanish...My dad spent alot of time on the beach though...We took the boat out on the intercoastal a few times and did pretty well each time. One day we found some reds up in shallow flats and waded and sight fished them with spinnerbaits while they were tailing. Another day we did really well on flounder on a rising tide fishing the deepr holes of the tidal creeks usinging 4" gulp shrimp on a 1/8 ounce jighead...The last day we had to go near low tide and caught reds on the gulp shrimp/jighead combo at the mouths of the deepr creeks. Also made it out flounde rgiggin a couple nights...Got skunked the first night near the new river, the 2nd night we got 5 flounder, 2 sheephead, and a seatrout near topsail inlet


----------

